# EMOJI COPY + PASTE THREAD!



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

@casportpony did something like this not too long ago, but these are different 

EMOJIS!:
*Smiles and lols:*








































































*EDIT: where in the world did "I'm catcake on there btw" come from?! Sorry, must have been a typo or somethin'.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

*Love & support:













































































*


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

*Angry & sad:







































































(Says "sorry")

Note: please do NOT use the "angry" emojis for meanness.*


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

*Party & fun: (these are useful for someone's birthday)













































































*


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

*Scared:










































*


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

*Other:






































































*


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

These look like fun! There are not enough that come with this forum, LOL!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Just seeing how to get them on here.

Can't seem to get just the emoji.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> Just seeing how to get them on here.
> 
> Can't seem to get just the emoji.


Save it onto your iPad/computer, and upload the file,
Lemme try:


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> Just seeing how to get them on here.
> 
> Can't seem to get just the emoji.


Maybe this will help?
Press and hold onto the emoji you want, click "save image" and then upload the file.


----------

